# panic error upon booting CD



## prom3th3us (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello.

I've used FreeBSD before and installed it a few times but I'm really stuck on this. I got a fresh copy of FreeBSD 8.0, burned it to a CD successfully and it starts to boot and I get this error:


```
BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
panic: free: guard1 fail @ 0xbd197074 from /usr/src/sys/boo/i386/loader/../../common/console.c:94
--> Press a key on the console to reboot <--
```

What does this mean? What can I do to correct this?

Thnks.

-Miguel


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 2, 2010)

First thing to come to mind is did you checksun the disc1.iso file after downloading it? You have to verify the download is correct. Try putting the install cd into different pc and boot and see if you get to the sysinstall main menu. If you do that means nothing wrong with the cd.
Next thing is you do not say if you have ever installed an previous release of Freebsd on this PC or how old the PC is. If I remember correctly the installer loader got bigger than 64K in about release 5.0 so older (Pre yr 2000) PC cannot be used to install the system on the hard drive. Move the target hard drive to a newer PC with more memory and install there. After which return the hard drive to the original pc to run.

Also check the PCâ€™s bios. Turn off virus checking option, plug-n-play option, and maybe other options also.


----------



## ward (May 27, 2010)

*Changing CD-ROM drive solved the panic error on my machine..*

Hello

I've just installed freeBSD for the first time and encountered the same problem. For some reason I changed the CD-ROM drive and afterwards everything went fine. Don't know why this fixed the problem on my machine though :\.

Both drives were connected to IDE1 (cable select).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 30, 2010)

Sometimes DVD-ROM is the problem.
2-3 years before i wanted to install mac os on my pc (Iaktos, ideveb etc) and was corrupting the kernel and was not dvd problem.It was the drive.
Also some days before i install pfsense but from other DVD-ROM because this that i had into pfsense pc was showing me 1000000 errors!
And then the pfsense cd was also fine because when i changed drive all was just perfect


----------

